# Garage door seal ?



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

I know its colder than heck but, what are people using to keep their garage door seal from freezing to the concrete?

I've left the door open to dry the inside out, ran a dehumidifier and am now heating it .. again.. to thaw out that seal.

Should a person use a vegetable oil or some other substance to keep it from freezing to the floor???


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

Armor All or silicone


----------



## cointoss (Apr 9, 2001)

I used CDL garage door lube, sold at TSC. I know it is for the track and rollers but I sprayed the seal and kept my doors from freezing down at my place in the UP.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Well I finally got mine open using HOT water. I just squeegeed the water into the drain. Once I got it open, I sprayed it (GOOD) with WD-40. We'll see what happens now.........


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Beet Juice or Urea! :SHOCKED:

http://www.farmersalmanac.com/home-garden/2010/02/15/how-to-melt-ice-naturally/


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

Perhaps you have a heated garage? My unheated garage door doesn't stick even when it is wet, I have it adjusted to touch the cement but not smash down tight. I would be careful about coating the rubber, which would cause the rubber seal to swell or degrade.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Greenbush future said:


> Perhaps you have a heated garage? My unheated garage door doesn't stick even when it is wet, I have it adjusted to touch the cement but not smash down tight. I would be careful about coating the rubber, which would cause the rubber seal to swell or degrade.


The garage isn't heated but it never goes below 40° unless the door's been opened. This entire home is so insulated, including the garage, that it stays warm even at these temps. Actually to insulated if you can imagine that. I had to install an air exchanger.

After I got over my "fit" of not being able to open that door and posting the question, I did an internet search. Many of the large garage door companies recommended using WD-40.


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

What is the floor surface ? epoxy, raw cement paint?

I wonder if there is a surface that will help break that ice seal. My garage is epoxy coated and it just never comes close to sticking shut. 

Did WD work?


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

The WD worked perfect. Our garage also has the epoxy finish. The door does come down on the seal but, its a necessity to keep rodents out. I cleaned off the seal really good, then sprayed the WD on it. Haven't had a problem since, comes right up.


----------



## Billycole (Dec 25, 2013)

Rub gulf wax on the seal.​


----------

